# JD 3120 Rotary cutter decision



## prowear (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello all:

Need some advice and from what I have been able to find this is the most informative forum on the subject.
I have a JD 3120 tractor with 300 CX loader. I'm looking to buy a rotary cutter to go through and clear heavy brush through 8 acres of hardwoods. Plan is to cut and remove all dead big woods and cut as low as possible and remove 3"+ saplings. I would like to run over the rest with the tractor & cutter. 
I cannot decide what type of rotary cutter I should buy, although I have done some extensive research and a bit of shopping around. For the about the same money ($1500 to $1800) I can buy the cutters below, but I'm concerned that tractor may not handle some and the others are too weak to perform what I want. I listed them from most expensive to cheapest.
1) Bush Hog 285 (3 year old model, but new - has been sitting out) spec. calls for 30HP at PTO - my tractor has 22HP.
2) Frontier RC2060 - JD dealer recomends this - for the same money it just looks inferior to the Bush Hog.
3) King Kutter L-60-60-HD - can order unit from dealer, but it is shipped from manufacturer and I have not been able to see an actual unit.
4) Woods BB60XC - Not sure if it can handle the work.
5) King Kutter L-60-60-SC - Not sure if it can handle the work, although this is the most attractively priced unit.

Any suggestions, advice or imput you folks may have will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Prowear! From the lot of cutters you list, the Bush Hog 285 seems to be the stoutest. I suggest you go with the heaviest duty cutter you can afford. Yes, your tractor may be a bit underpowered on the pto but as long as the cutter can handle it, the tractor can PROVIDED you have a slip clutch installed. That doesn't mean you won't have to take it easy in heavier stuff cutting to keep the rpms up, just use a little conservative judgement and ease up if the rpms start bogging down. 

King Kutter also makes a good cutter for the dollar spent. Whatever cutter you decide to get, either buy or make sure it comes with a slip clutch and the chain guards are nice but not essential.


----------

